# Pentagon Requiring COVID-19 Vaccine for US Troops



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 10, 2021)

The Defense Department will require U.S. troops to get COVID-19 vaccines starting mid-September or as soon as the Food and Drug Administration approves it -- "whichever comes first," according to a memo released Monday by the Pentagon.
https://www.military.com/daily-news...d-19-vaccine-us-troops.html?ESRC=eb_210810.nl

Is there something wrong with this picture? The New COVID-19 vaccine will be mandatory for all US Troops but we have millions coming over the Southern Boarder not tested and unvaccinated spreading COVID throughout the United States.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2021)

I think our military should receive the vaccine.  

I was concerned when I read that the original mandate was only for troops stationed here at home.  

I hope they expand it to all of our young men and women around the world.

Unless something has changed we still require our troops to be vaccinated for measles, mumps, diphtheria, flubicillin, rubella, and smallpox.  

IMO we should use any legal means that are available to ensure that all Americans are vaccinated.

IMO it's not a bad idea to vaccinate people captured at our border or at least offer that option before they are sent back.

I also believe that we should make it as easy as possible for undocumented people to get the vaccine with no questions asked.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 10, 2021)

It is probably the right thing to do, as Bea says our service men and women have long been required to get vaccinations for many things.  I don't like mandatory things, for most of the population I would oppose requiring vaccinations.  I do however believe people should get vaccinated, but prefer persuasion to coercion for the general public.  


ProTruckDriver said:


> Is there something wrong with this picture? The New COVID-19 vaccine will be mandatory for all US Troops but we have millions coming over the Southern Boarder not tested and unvaccinated spreading COVID throughout the United States.


Pretty much unrelated issues.  I think both our Troops and immigrants, legal and illegal should be vaccinated.  But the process to make it happen is very different.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think our military should receive the vaccine.
> 
> I was concerned when I read that the original mandate was only for troops stationed here at home.
> 
> ...



Depending on where you go, the armed forces require vaccinations for even more diseases than you mentioned.  I don't have any problem with that, and strongly believe the covid vaccination should be required also.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 10, 2021)

Anything that helps insure the health of our military is a good thing, IMO.  Personally, I don't see any need for anyone to wait on "approval" from the FDA....most government agencies waste more time than anything.


----------



## oldman (Aug 10, 2021)

So, this is a mandate? Just not right, in my book.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Aug 10, 2021)

Should've avoided this thread.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 10, 2021)

oldman said:


> So, this is a mandate? Just not right, in my book.


Not a mandate yet but will be when the President gives the go ahead probably next month. Not right in my book either when they don't know the long term effects. I believe there will be a lot of our military getting out because of this. My grandson joined the Marine Corps about 3 years ago and wanted to make a career in there. He said a lot has changed in the Corps in the last 7 months, I wonder why? This mandate for the COVID vaccine is the straw that broke the camels back for him, he's getting out and he says there are many more getting out also because of this.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 10, 2021)

oldman said:


> So, this is a mandate? Just not right, in my book.



Our military and critical workers most certainly need to be vaccinated.  Imagine how China and N. Korea would be celebrating if a major share of our military was incapacitated due to this virus.


----------



## oldman (Aug 10, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Not a mandate yet but will be when the President gives the go ahead probably next month. Not right in my book either when they don't know the long term effects. I believe there will be a lot of our military getting out because of this. My grandson joined the Marine Corps about 3 years ago and wanted to make a career in there. He said a lot has changed in the Corps in the last 7 months, I wonder why? This mandate for the COVID vaccine is the straw that broke the camels back for him, he's getting out and he says there are many more getting out also because of this.


My closest friend in the Marines got malaria while we were in Vietnam. The doctors gave him chloroquine. It wasn’t long afterwards that he began recovering. I didn’t get sick. Instead, I got shot and not by a needle.


----------



## oldman (Aug 10, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Our military and critical workers most certainly need to be vaccinated.  Imagine how China and N. Korea would be celebrating if a major share of our military was incapacitated due to this virus.


So, what happens if a soldier says, “No?” Are they going to strap him down and give it to him anyway? Of course not. So what will they do? Maybe discharge him, maybe fine him, maybe give him jail time, what?


----------



## John cycling (Aug 10, 2021)

*If the poisonous vaccinations were mandated, 73% of police would refuse.*
"If your employer were to mandate the COVID-19 vaccine as a condition of employment, would you get vaccinated?" 
73% no, 27% yes <--


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 10, 2021)

oldman said:


> So, what happens if a soldier says, “No?” Are they going to strap him down and give it to him anyway? Of course not. So what will they do? Maybe discharge him, maybe fine him, maybe give him jail time, what?


They're going to send him to Mexico to become a citizen of Mexico. Then he can come back into the US as an undocumented never tested, no vaccine and a bunch of free benefits better than military retirement.


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Aug 10, 2021)

Perhaps when these experimental vaccines are FDA-approved more Americans will get them. But as it stands, the Pfizer, Moderna, and Johnson & Johnson Covid-19 vaccines are still not fully vetted by the US government. As such, many Americans are erring on the side of caution while waiting to see how others fare before they risk taking the shot. True, many have had no problems. But others have met with a different fate:



> Minnesota woman loses both legs and hands after a second Pfizer shot​Jummaci was a medical assistant in a Minneapolis clinic when she was told to take the COVID-19 “vaccines.” Shortly after the second injection, her husband claims “she started to experience chest pain at work.” After that, symptoms of blood clots, a recognized adverse effect of the Pfizer COVID-19 shots, were discovered in her heart, and she has had both legs amputated and will have to have both hands amputated as well.











> *Center for Disease Control reports of death after COVID-19 vaccination are rare*. More than 346 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through August 2, 2021. During this time, VAERS received 6,490 reports of death (0.0019%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 10, 2021)

NO vaccine, or drug, is 100% safe, or effective for everyone.  Just listen to the "disclaimers" on the TV "ask your doctor" drug commercials.  There are probably even some who have had an adverse reaction to a simple Aspirin.  

If this Covid was a disease that couldn't be easily transmitted to others, getting a shot, or wearing a mask would certainly be no big deal.  However, since this virus seems to be so easily spread among others, it is only good sense for everyone to take protective measures, not only to protect themselves, but also those they may come into close contact with.  

There are probably thousands of victims, in the past year, whose last thought was something like "I wish I'd taken this virus seriously".


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 10, 2021)

"There are probably thousands of victims, in the past year, whose last thought was something like "I wish I'd taken this virus seriously".

Take good look at this woman's picture, I doubt she is happy she got the vaccine.

"There are probably even some who have had an adverse reaction to a simple Aspirin."

Aspirin has been around since 1897 pretty sure no one ever lost their legs due to taking it.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> The Defense Department will require U.S. troops to get COVID-19 vaccines starting mid-September or as soon as the Food and Drug Administration approves it -- "whichever comes first," according to a memo released Monday by the Pentagon.
> https://www.military.com/daily-news...d-19-vaccine-us-troops.html?ESRC=eb_210810.nl
> 
> Is there something wrong with this picture? The New COVID-19 vaccine will be mandatory for all US Troops but we have millions coming over the Southern Boarder not tested and unvaccinated spreading COVID throughout the United States.


Huh?  Millions coming over the Southern Boarder? And they are not tested or vaccinated?  Who is this Southern Boarder?  Is he a evil spirit who lives in a rooming house in the south, and spreads Covid to the "millions" of immigrants who fly over him?  Boarding should stop right now, if it's responsible for causing an entire worldwide pandemic.  And no troops should be vaccinated until this Boarder is captured and brought to justice!


----------



## Tommy (Aug 11, 2021)

oldman said:


> So, this is a mandate? Just not right, in my book.


My military service was all Navy so I can't speak to the other branches, but . . .

In the end, the purpose of a military is to fight wars.  When a man or woman joins the military, they do so with the full understanding that their job could result in their injury, disability, or death.  It's a risk we accept when we sign up.  Life on any naval vessel involves living and working in close proximity to your shipmates.  A health epidemic can disable a ship as thoroughly as battle damage.

In general I don't agree with broad vaccine mandates, but in this case it's a necessary part of the job.  Any sailor who would leave the service due to a vaccine mandate SHOULD leave.  I certainly wouldn't want to have to rely on such a person in combat.


----------



## Chet (Aug 11, 2021)

When you enlist in the military, what you are doing is saying to take my sorry butt and do with it as you will. You are theirs. Part of it could be patriotism and some of it could be for some personal benefit.

FDA approval just says that the FDA testing has shown that the vaccine is safe and effective. Well, that has been done already by the general public who went ahead and allowed themselves to be human guinea pigs because they made the calculation that there was lesser risk from the vaccine than from possibly catching covid.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 11, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Take good look at this woman's picture, I doubt she is happy she got the vaccine.
> 
> If it makes you "feel good" to point out every rare case of a reaction to these vaccines, so be it.  Compare that to the millions who have been vaccinated and now can go about their daily lives with minimal risk.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 11, 2021)

With each day that "minimal risk" is losing its minimal status.

And no, it doesn't make me feel good, nice try in trying to make it sound like I enjoy the bad things associated with the vaccines. 

I'm not the kind of person who sticks their head in the sand leaving their a** up in the air to be kicked. I look at all information and do not base my opinions on what others think I should.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 11, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Huh?  Millions coming over the Southern Boarder? And they are not tested or vaccinated?  Who is this Southern Boarder?  Is he a evil spirit who lives in a rooming house in the south, and spreads Covid to the "millions" of immigrants who fly over him?  Boarding should stop right now, if it's responsible for causing an entire worldwide pandemic.  And no troops should be vaccinated until this Boarder is captured and brought to justice!


OK @Sunny you got me there, good catch.  Next time I'll have my morning cup of coffee before posting so I know I'm fully awake.
Border and not Boarder.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "There are probably thousands of victims, in the past year, whose last thought was something like "I wish I'd taken this virus seriously".
> 
> Take good look at this woman's picture, I doubt she is happy she got the vaccine.
> 
> ...


it's unfortunate that one person had an adverse effect. the vast majority don't. what are the adverse effects of aspirin? might aspirin have caused circulatory problems? the medical literature starting in 1897 should be studied.


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Anyone that has a frontline Job should be vaccinated.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> The Defense Department will require U.S. troops to get COVID-19 vaccines starting mid-September or as soon as the Food and Drug Administration approves it -- "whichever comes first," according to a memo released Monday by the Pentagon.
> https://www.military.com/daily-news...d-19-vaccine-us-troops.html?ESRC=eb_210810.nl
> 
> Is there something wrong with this picture? The New COVID-19 vaccine will be mandatory for all US Troops but we have millions coming over the Southern Boarder not tested and unvaccinated spreading COVID throughout the United States.


A fighting force that is severely weakened by any disease is not going to be fully effective. Whether it is Covid, venereal disease or malaria, steps should be taken to prevent or limit the effects. I would have thought this to be uncontestable logic.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Our military and critical workers most certainly need to be vaccinated.  Imagine how China and N. Korea would be celebrating if a major share of our military was incapacitated due to this virus.


  This. Imagine the result if it becomes necessary to send troops overseas in a hurry but there is a holdup because most of them need to be vaccinated before they go into some disease ridden country. Shambles most likely.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 8, 2021)

John cycling said:


> *If the poisonous vaccinations were mandated, 73% of police would refuse.*
> "If your employer were to mandate the COVID-19 vaccine as a condition of employment, would you get vaccinated?"
> 73% no, 27% yes <--


Way back in 1962 my employer made  chest X-rays a mandatory condition of employment. Tuberculosis was not something they wanted a teacher to spread to the other staff and the students. Very reasonable IMO then, and now.

I was actually one of the few candidates who was already immunised against TB because my grandfather had it when I was a child.


----------

